# ICE



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I went out yesterday morning with Rabbit_Slayer16. On our way to the pond we encountered ice for a good part of the trip. Once we hit the pond there was no ice on it exept for on one edge. I sure hope the freeze is not coming. I am not ready to change my tactics to jump shooting and hunting moving water. Is anybody else finding ice?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep... at higher elevations. Went to a spot to hunt over "Bald Pete" the traveling decoy this weekend and found 1/2 inch thick ice in the bay I chose to set up in. Spent the first hour or so breaking ice and clearing room for the dekes. Of course, they froze solid as soon as I set them... best shot of the day came on a Mallard that was backpedaling over iced up dekes looking for an open spot to land.... she was basically just hovering there for a few seconds before she got hammered. Its coming... especially if we keep having cold clear nights with no wind.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

The ice was making my dog not even want to get in the water. i put the jet sled that we carry our stuff in, in font of me and broke a good path way and then she would go. as soon as we got out she was swimming everywhere though. Glad the whole pond was not froze. we both limited in about three hours with a good mix bag. shovelers, teal, gads, mallards, wigeon and a pin. Their were two other groups and one of them also limited and the other were shooting way before shooting hours and were not doing to well the rest of the day.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya, good thing there was not ice on that pond cause Cocoa would have just sat on the bank and whined. I don't know if dodge would not have done much better though. It was a good hunt and a great day though. I let the mojo dry all day once we got home but i still need to go out and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ogden bay had ice on in today. It was thin and just around some of the shallow edges.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunted for pheasants today and they were ices on one of my ponds this is not good for me. Cause I hunt about 4 to 6 inch of water and I don’t want it to freezes up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't mind the ice-up, it sure thins out the numbers of hunters.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm having a hard time waiting for ice up...bring on the cold weather! Definetly better hunting...and not to mention ALL the birds are amazing color...I'm hoping I can get a good freeze before I leave on my mission December 5...let's hope!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I don't mind the ice-up, it sure thins out the numbers of hunters.


+1.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

once it freezes you don't have to walk through as much boot deep mud either.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

My only problem is that once the ice comes I do not know where to hunt or find open water. We definately need some weather to push in some new birds cause Monday was not great. Which was weird after we pulled two limits out on Saturday.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard that even after ice up you can have good hunts by bustin ice and creating a hole for the birds..... there are other creative methods people use to create the illusion of open water but I've never tried it. I just found spots that hold birds and go jumpshooting on canals, rivers, and other open water areas. That or chase chukars. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the cold weather. More ice = bigger concentrations of ducks where there is open water. I also like getting out and not having as many hunters. 

I was stoked this morning because there was a thin ice layer on the water. -()/- *(())*


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya the channel into the pond i have been hunting has been iced up all weekend. You can break it all in the morning and by the time you come back through it has iced up again. I just need to start scouting again cause the local birds are moving away from pressure and the northern birds are not moving in yet.


----------

